# Thread missing?



## Andrew May (Feb 19, 2016)

I posted a blog suggestion in the general music forum earlier (after the site kept going down while tried to post!) but it's gone. Did it get lost in the site's up's and downs during the day or get deleted for some reason? 

Cheers


----------

